# beat up subject (yami 25hp prop)



## csj16 (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm new to the site and have read about different props and so forth but here is my dilemma... I have a j16 with a 25 hp yami mounted to a cmc pt-35.... i plan to swap it out with a jack plate (should of in the first place) and plan to fish areas where I have to cross over really skinny water and probably plane out of really skinny water...... which prop would serve me the best in my situation? i currently have the stock prop on my 2008 yammi and have smart tabs installed......any input would be greatly appreciated.............thanks in advance
...forgot to mention that it's only two adults fishing and my priority is the hole shot - not top end speed......thanks again


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Probably a 4 blade 11 pitch power-tech 

sra-4


----------



## wilg999 (May 14, 2011)

Get with Ron at The Skiff Shop. He is a huge help. My experience with him was, I was able to try 3 props and choose the one that worked the best. I have an LT25 CMC Jack Plate, Yamaha 25h 4 stroke. I ended up with the SRA4 10 with heavy (RONS CUPPING) cupping. Perfect prop for hole shot, I plan on getting the 11 from him down the road as well.


----------



## csj16 (Jun 26, 2011)

thanks a lot....i'm gonna look him up...


----------



## csj16 (Jun 26, 2011)

I got with Ron from The Skiff Shop and he was quick to help. Sent an email and he replied right away...got the recommended prop. going with the 4 blade...the same one that NoeEttica recommended....thanks for the input.........by the way, does anybody have a picture of the 4 blade prop with ron's cupping from power tech? thanks again


----------

